# Sunset Time where you are?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, at what time does the sun set where you are these days (this season)? Over here, it is around 5:30 PM

I do not know about you guys, but I loooooooooooove sunset moments. I enjoy looking right up at the sky, observing the magical color change and enjoying the beauty. Breathtaking. 

Winter season makes the sun set quicker which is not as great as summer season because @Winter, it sets at around 5:30 PM, so during weekdays, I am still, not even, in my way back home or free to take moments to enjoy it.

At summer time though, it sets at 7:00 PM, so of course, I get to see and enjoy it more often.

Does anyone else takes moments sometimes to also enjoy the sunset?


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

We set around 5:30 here too...after 8 in the summer! I don't know why I love summer sunsets I guess because the day lasts so long it seems and after a long day and pretty sun it is just wonderful to sit and watch it go down and cool off too! I sometimes or actually many times moss the sunset in the winter I suppose because it just sets so soon amd I'm often working on homework and dinner...summer for me has always been special since my mom is a teacher so has the summer she was always of and we could just do whatever and that feeling has stuck. I would play and play and play outside until the sun set and so I love summer sunsets but any sunset is beautiful and an amazing site for sure!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

About 4:45 to 5:00. I always look forward to the shortest day of the year.. why? Because then I know the days following,will be getting longer and just a little closer to summer with each passing day !


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*Missy* said:


> We set around 5:30 here too...after 8 in the summer! I don't know why I love summer sunsets I guess because *the day lasts so long it seems* and after a long day and pretty sun it is just wonderful to sit and watch it go down and cool off too! I sometimes or actually many times moss the sunset in the winter I suppose because it just sets so soon amd I'm often working on homework and dinner...summer for me has always been special since my mom is a teacher so has the summer she was always of and we could just do whatever and that feeling has stuck. I would play and play and play outside until the sun set and so I love summer sunsets but any sunset is beautiful and an amazing site for sure!


@words in bold - perfectly said. That is another reason why I prefer summer sunset time too. The days are longer at summer. But Winter, Goodness, by the time I am home, the sky speak "bed time" lol .. A little dull when it is not the weekend.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> About 4:45 to 5:00. I always look forward to the shortest day of the year.. why? Because then I know the days following,will be getting longer and just a little closer to summer with each passing day !


Wow Michelle, it sets even quicker where u are. The earliest it sets here during the whole year is 5:30 PM


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunset occurs at 4:50 here. It isn't dark yet, of course. I love sunsets. Southern California in February has some heart-stopping sunsets...everything has a pink and gold glow...amazing lights.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Sunset occurs at 4:50 here. It isn't dark yet, of course. I love sunsets. *Southern California in February has some heart-stopping sunsets*...everything has a pink and gold glow...amazing lights.


You've gotta share some pictures in Feb :thumbsup:

I enjoy photography @sunset. Let me see if I can find *some* of my sun set pictures


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

quick search in my folder and found a couple sunset pictures that I snapped.. Thought of sharing. The sky is just like a piece of Art :heart:









The sky here is just about to go theough a complete darkness (not yet though)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

4:45 to 5:00 also I feel like I'm in Alasks. Not enough daylight hours!! Your photographs are always so beautiful!!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Our sunset today in Toronto area will be at 4:41pm apparently.

Beautiful shots Kat! 

I was looking for photos of this crazy hot pink sunset we had but I don't seem to have access to them from work. Hopefully I'll remember to look for them when I get home.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

at this time of year the sun sets just after 4 pm here and sunrise is at about 7:30
in the summer it is still light after 9 pm.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here in NYC it's around 4:30. Really depressing to have such short days. It always feels like you can do so much more when it's light out but when it gets dark this early you feel like you just want to run home. :angry: I love you sunset pix, Kat. Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, those pictures are incredible! So pretty.

Here in NY, the sun sets between 4:30-5:00 during winter, but summer it's closer to 8:30-9:00. So depressing when the time changes and we lose so much sun.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

The sunset around here is right around 5:30. I can't stand it so early! However, I do have to say that it is really pretty. I like to go out on my porch and watch it every night I can


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> You've gotta share some pictures in Feb :thumbsup:
> 
> I enjoy photography @sunset. Let me see if I can find *some* of my sun set pictures


Kat, I don't live in southern California anymore. I miss it all the time, except when I go there and feel like I am in one massive traffic jam. I did take lots of pictures when we lived there, but all my print photos are in boxes I haven't unpacked the last two times we moved.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunset here was 4:35 today. I love the sunset pics!!! Is that the Dubai Marina?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's on I found in an album of clouds. It lost quality when I scanned and reduced it, but you get the picture.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

right now, too early, about 4;30, 5pm. we get some glorious sunsets here in the Virginia mountains!! Pearlan and I love hanging out in the front porch to enjoy them, when the weather is warm! :wub: 
those are some beautiful pics Kat!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Unfortunately your photos are gone, probably a problem at photobucket! Will try to take another look later! 

Well, in the winter season the sunset here is around 4 to 4.30 until the 21st of December, after the days are starting to get longer day by day! But in summer time it's around 9 to 9.30 and I love to enjoy the long evenings so much! 

Yesterday we had a beautiful sunset around 4.15 and I could see it from our kitchen window with a hot cup of cappuccino in my hands! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Here's on I found in an album of clouds. It lost quality when I scanned and reduced it, but you get the picture.


oh I LOVE it Sylvia!!! The colors are breathtaking. and I LOVE the clouds there as well. Photography always becomes even better when clouds are involved to decorate.



Aarianne said:


> I was looking for photos of this crazy hot pink sunset we had but I don't seem to have access to them from work. Hopefully I'll remember to look for them when I get home.


If you got the chance to share, please do ^_^ 



Maglily said:


> at this time of year the sun sets just after 4 pm here and sunrise is at about 7:30
> in the summer it is still light after 9 pm.


Sunrise is @ around 6:30 AM during this season. 
Summer season though, it goes as early as 4 AM. Yes, day time is super better at summer. 



Snowbody said:


> Here in NYC it's around 4:30. Really depressing to have such short days. *It always feels like you can do so much more when it's light out but when it gets dark this early you feel like you just want to run home.* :angry:





Bonnie's Mommie said:


> So depressing when the time changes and we lose so much sun.


I agree with my sweet NY'ers friends :tender: 



Bibu said:


> I love the sunset pics!!! Is that the Dubai Marina?


Glad that you loved it, Cory. 

I see that you are familiar with some of sunnyland's landscaping style. Dubai Marina has similar landscaping indeed, so you weren't too far away with your guess:thumbsup:
These two pictures were taken in Singapore though. Picasso's land (bellow is another picture that I took while I was there.. this is Picasso. he was painting to raise funds for birds in need :wub: I fell in love with him)











mfa said:


> right now, too early, about 4;30, 5pm. we get some glorious sunsets here in the Virginia mountains!! *Pearlan and I love hanging out in the front porch to enjoy them, when the weather is warm! *:wub:


@words in bold - awwwh I could just picture the princess enjoying along with you too :wub: 
The monsters prefer to play fetch when they see me wanting some quiet time to enjoy the sun set lol



Alexa said:


> Unfortunately your photos are gone, probably a problem at photobucket! Will try to take another look later!
> 
> Well, in the winter season the sunset here is around 4 to 4.30 until the 21st of December, after the days are starting to get longer day by day! But in summer time it's around 9 to 9.30 and I love to enjoy the long evenings so much!
> 
> ...


@ words in bold - aaaah you should have snapped a picture or two Alexandra  I mean, that's what I'd do.

sorry that the pictures are not showing. Actually ALL 200 pictures I shared previously in SM aren't showing anymore  Yes, it is from photobucket but caused mistakenly by me. I renamed my relatively new album in photobucket, so the Direct URL to all photos in that album got amended automatically to include the newer name of the album. Oh well. I'll see how I can fix it, but for now, I copy and paste the new URL of those pictures that I shared previously here for you. 
This was the first picture









and this was the second one











Furbabies mom said:


> Your photographs are always so beautiful!!





Aarianne said:


> Beautiful shots Kat!





Snowbody said:


> I love you sunset pix, Kat. Just gorgeous!!!





Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat, those pictures are incredible! So pretty.





mfa said:


> those are some beautiful pics Kat!


Happy that you loved the photos, guys  I enjoy snapping them so much.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok, it took a while to track the crazy pink/red one down and in the process I found some other interesting ones (I didn't edit these aside from resizing): 


















This is from the same sky as the pic above, but zoomed out.





































And a couple sunrise pics for good measure:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!!!! super beautiful scenery you got there, pal!! aren't you lucky to be able to see them with your bare eyes  breathtaking!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing them along. I honestly loved them all, especially the bellow two.


Aarianne said:


>


The pinkness in the first one above is AMAZING!!!! 

I do believe that you did no editing on these. The ones I shared weren't edited either as I don't reallly edit sunset and rise pictures because I see them beautiful and magical as they are. no need for enhancement as they are perfect colored already being as natural as they are


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Today, Wednesday, in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area of Texas the sunrises at 7:22 a.m. and sets at 5:21 p.m. I don't like the early sunset but DST is observed here. In the summer it is after 8 p.m.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed them too!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Well Im way down yonder in Texas, our sun sets about 6:30pm (8-9pm in th summer), and I thought that was early. I love pink orangey sunsets with a mist of clouds just beautiful.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Since seeing this thread, I've been meaning to look in the newspaper to get an accurate sun setting time for you...:blush:...LOL....

Today our sunset is as 4:36pm. 4:36????? OMG!!! That's ridiculously early!!! I didn't even realize it was that early!! :w00t: Sunrise was 7:13. In the summer our sun doesn't set till close to 9pm

I havent looked through all the posts, but I did notice some absolutely gorgeous sunset pictures!!! WOW, nature sure gives us a good show!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Since seeing this thread, I've been meaning to look in the newspaper to get an accurate sun setting time for you...:blush:...LOL....
> 
> Today our sunset is as 4:36pm. 4:36????? OMG!!! That's ridiculously early!!! I didn't even realize it was that early!! :w00t: Sunrise was 7:13. In the summer our sun doesn't set till close to 9pm
> 
> I havent looked through all the posts, but I did notice some absolutely gorgeous sunset pictures!!! *WOW, nature sure gives us a good show!!!*


@words in bold - I agree :yes: it fascinates me!


----------

